# TTC although all hope is fading fast :''((



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Just don't know where to begin really and also not sure to which 
Sub board I/we belong toand where to post oh god, 2nite
I just had to 4 the sake of my health/sanity I had to post on 
** that I was taking a break from it( but not stating y!) I think most
Of u will know y I had to do this  yup in the space of 2 yes 2
Days I saw4 statuses of ppl just had and expecting the 1 thing 
All of us on here want!!!! My god so so so so hard!!!!!! I
Sent all best wishes ect and then posted I was gona b taking a break,
I now feel so alone as when I lost my only son through stillbirth 
Nearly 13yrs ago I lost ALL my friends(1 guess y!!)so ** was a way of keeping in touch now all it is is somewhere for ppl 2 ***** n moan n post pics of their(to us) precious babies, 
TBC.......


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

I can not begin to explain the pain Im feeling right now, I really thought earlier that I wld have needed
To go back on anti dep as Im feeling myself slowly slipping in a way I
Don't wana go  so any way if dealing with all of above wasn't enough I/we r
Currently waiting for appt for opp to correct my probs with no guarantee
That it wld work  eurgh, soooo hard. Y o y o y do
We have to go throughall this ****?? So angry, frustrated, depressed, sad, lonely...... The list cld
Go on


----------



## tourmaline (Nov 8, 2011)

Completely agree that it's so hard when everyone else is having babies and posting about them online, often oblivious to how you're feeling.

If you use Chrome there is a clever extension called Unbaby Me that you can download - it automatically replaces all baby photos with other images (animals etc), so that you don't have to constantly see other people's babies on ********, but can still remain friends with them. You can get it for free at - http://unbaby.me/
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanx Tourmaline, I was thinking bout doing that but currently only on iphone coz our furry baby decided to stand on our laptop n shatter the screen! Arghh but not the most important thing in the world is it! But do u think it wld work on the iphone anyway??at the moment I feel as if Im drowning  in it! I can't get away from it, pregnant ladies or ladies who have had babies on tv, ppl on ********( I really feel that if I am fortunate eenough to b blessed with a baby then I will not want to waste a min in posting stupid things ob ********, I cld show Im proud in a different way, xx


----------



## tourmaline (Nov 8, 2011)

I can't see why it wouldn't work on an iphone and there's no harm in trying.


----------

